#ubuntu-phone 2012-04-23
<Baribal> Hi. I just heard of this channel (when I asked whether there was a phone on which Ubuntu can run natively; the answer was "No"), so... What's the state of things?
<jussi> Baribal: there is no phone interface yet
<Baribal> Okay... What *is* there?
<jussi> they had ubuntu running with android on some motorola, but thats entirely different
<jussi> Baribal: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<Baribal> Wasn't that just using the phone as another screen?
<jussi> Baribal: basically using the phone as a mini pc
<Baribal> Well, that's pretty much exactly what I want. :)
<jussi> Baribal: ok, dont think source has been released for that yet
<Baribal> Also, wouldn't running that on Android not just be a makeover of appearance? One of the most importa
<Baribal> important reasons why I don't have a smartphone yet is that AFAIK Android is anything but a GNU/Linux as I'd expect it; I was told it had no multiuser capability, that apps couldn't access each others APIs, etc.
<Baribal> (..and I don't really understand why that would be; after all, modern cell phones *are* *real* *computers*, so why not run a real OS on them?)
<jussi> Baribal: dunno, Im not really here to talk about android ;)
<Baribal> jussi, so this channel is about native Linux/GNU/Ubuntu? That'd be great indeed.
<Baribal> Is there any hardware platform in sight?
<jussi> Baribal: Discussion for all things regarding Ubuntu in smartphone form factor (from the topic)
<jussi> Baribal: I expect that hw manufacturers will pick this up at some pointg
<Baribal> Ah... Oh... ####.
<Baribal> I think that at this point phone manufacturers would rather be threatened by an open platform; Apple and Google have shown how much money can be made with walled gardens.
#ubuntu-phone 2012-04-24
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> is there a community for ubuntu phone already? :)
<sivang> are there images to test if one has a nokia device? (Lumia, N950)
<jussi> sivang: kind of, an no, nothing exists yet
<sivang> jussi: I see
<sivang> jussi: so this is the right time to join
<sivang> ;)
<jussi> :D
<sivang> jussi: I think it could be perfect for Nokia and Canonical to work together and use Harmattan together with canonical's contributions to become a new linux based OS
<sivang> jussi: I am a bit diappointed by WP7, it is far far away from the completeness of Harmattan
<jussi> sivang: Harmattan complete??? o.O
<sivang> jussi: much more than WP7, also far more usable UX wise in my taste
<sivang> jussi: I mean, the N9
<sivang> (harmattan indeed is just the base?)
<jussi> sivang: Im very familiar with the OS. its ok, but far from complete
<sivang> jussi: what's beanpc btw? :)
<sivang> jussi: far more complete than WP7 at least
<jussi> sivang: nothing right now, but coming soon :)
<sivang> jussi: everybody here are canonical people?
<jussi> sivang: I doubt it
<sivang> do you guys need people to help etc?
<jussi> sivang: I dont know yet, theres very little talk going on here tbh
<popey> we're only at the start of ubuntu phone
<popey> the n950/n9 would certainly be a cool phone to run ubuntu on. i'd love one
<sivang> popey: :)
<sivang> jussi: I emailed mark to see if he knows anything ;)
<popey> well thats an odd thing to do
<popey> hey ho
<popey> let us know what he says :p
<sivang> lol, I am emailing with him occassionally ;) I'd like to contribute
 * sivang is an old time ubuntu developer
<sivang> (fro 2004)
<sivang> jussi: how are you familar with the os? did you work for Nokia? (your nick could have some Finnish association)
<jussi> no. I work in Nokia's old premises though :D
<jussi> and I have connections in Nokia...
<sivang> jussi: the one in Ruoholahti ? :(
<sivang> :)
<sivang> or in Tampere?
<jussi> No and No.
<sivang> okay :)
<sivang> I'll stop asking picky question.
<sivang> jussi: I almost joined one of the teams in Ruoholahti..:)
<sivang> back in 2010
 * sivang works with nodejs now
